# Did you know? Interesting Facts About Mexico



## MexicoGolfer62 (May 27, 2009)

Hey all, doing research on MX and found an article in Destino Magazine.. you can look at it at www.destinosmagazines.com

What do you all think of these facts? Feel free to add your own, I am a factoid king!!

- Mexico is #1 in all Latin America for foreign investment, #4 in the world
- Mexico is #5 in the world for oil production
- Mexico is #7 in the world for exportation
- Mexico is 2nd largest population in all of Latin America, 11th in the world
- Mexico is a country which internal reserve actually exceeds its external debt. Currently Mexico’s debt is 34 billion dollars with reserves topping 80 billion
- Mexico pays great returns on investments, currently interest rates on Mexican government treasuries are 8.25%
- Within the next 10 years, 70 million people will retire. 25-30% of them will make some type of investment in Mexico

I especially thought that last fact was useful for this site.. happy factoid hunting


----------

